# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  This type of video makes me scream!!!!!

## BHB

I hate to promote the views of this video. But maybe this will open everyone's eye even more then they already are. This is from www.defenders.org (defenders of wildlife) This is the kind of thing that the general population will see, they will not see our side because our side is not being told! When I saw this I wanted to smash my computer. This is our hobby, the hobby that we all love so much, spend our lives trying to promote and pretect. And this is the crap that the media will pick up on. We have a huge fight with the hr2811 hearing coming up next week. This is what we should be expecting to see over and over again. I wish I knew a way to get our side out. I have been trying so hard to make that connection to news media, but yet to make that connection. I promise I will keep trying my hardest. I'm sure all of you will too! Sorry for the rant, I just thought I would share this crap! Thanks, Brian(BHB)
YouTube - Invasion of the Exotic Wildlife!

----------

_Jason Bowden_ (11-08-2009),Simpson Balls (11-09-2009)

----------


## blackcrystal22

I can understand Brian! It makes me scream too, very very loudly.  :Mad: 

The random shot of a ball python was a little ridiculous too.

----------


## SGExotics

> The random shot of a ball python was a little ridiculous too.


I wouldnt be surprised if they threw a clip of a corn snake in there as well, while they were talking about dangerous, non-native species LMAO

----------


## mooingtricycle

Notice how Comments are not allowed on their page!!!! Just goes to show you HOW AFRAID they are of the masses who will be there to PROVE THEM WRONG.

----------

_Jason Bowden_ (11-08-2009),_nixer_ (10-31-2009),Zach (10-31-2009)

----------


## mooingtricycle

"User defendersofwildlife has enabled friend lock. You will not be able to send messages to them unless they add you as a friend."

WOW SAD. You cant even send them a message about how much you disapprove of their content! FLAG THE CRAP out of their videos!

----------

_nixer_ (10-31-2009),Zach (10-31-2009)

----------


## dsirkle

The narration and sound track are like a Grade B horror movie from the 1950's.

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

Thought I would post their contact  info!
Contact Us


 Contact us today using the addresses, telephone numbers and email addresses below.

Membership and General Information

Address:
1130 17th Street, NW
Washington, DC 20036
Telephone and Email:
1-800-385-9712 (toll-free 24/7)
defenders@mail.defenders.org
Online form
www.defenders.org
National Headquarters

Address and Telephone:
1130 17th Street, NW
Washington, DC 20036
(202) 682-9400

Also see a list of our regional offices and our staff directory.
Media Inquiries

Cat Lazaroff, Communications Director
(202) 772-3270 
newsroom@defenders.org 
Job and Employment Opportunities

Job Listings
Internships
Staff and Regional Office Information

Staff
Regional Offices 
Defenders Magazine

Address and Email:
1130 17th St NW
Washington DC 20036
mageditor@defenders.org (Subject line: Letter to the Editor)
www.defendersmagazine.org
Gift and Estate Planning

1-800-915-6789 toll-free
202-682-9400
9:00 a.m. to 5:30 p.m. weekdays, Eastern time
legacy@defenders.org
Website Errors

webmaster@defenders.org

----------

_Jason Bowden_ (11-08-2009)

----------


## Aeries

This is the type of video you'd laugh your ass off at....except you know most people that see it will take it seriously.

----------


## Vypyrz

> Notice how Comments are not allowed on their page!!!! Just goes to show you HOW AFRAID they are of the masses who will be there to PROVE THEM WRONG.


They disabled comments on YouTube as well so I just flagged it...


Rob

----------

_Jason Bowden_ (11-08-2009)

----------


## wuldier

thanks for the post Brian,

Thankfully this video dont work while im here at work.. and i dont think i want to watch it either.

the idiots of this world make me sick and mad, SERIOUSLY! why do it!?
Though i can understand wanting to ban them Deadly Ball Pythons.. them huge 3-4ft snakes eat children and Peoples Dogs, and if they dont eat you they deffo put you in hospital due to the massive venom injected from the bite they deliver..

 :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## panthercz

You can send the poster of the video a private message if you have a youtube account. http://www.youtube.com/user/defendersofwildlife#p/p/

----------


## irishanaconda

flagged for misleading text!

----------


## 2kdime

Flagged here as well!

What a crock

----------


## Big Gunns

Did anyone notice that Jeff Corwin is on the board? WTF??????

----------


## ballmom

Flagged

----------


## dsirkle

I flagged it for misleading text, the closest reason to my objection to it.

----------


## Shawn

> Did anyone notice that Jeff Corwin is on the board? WTF??????


Big Gunns
 Just because he is on the board I'd hope being a long time reptile owner himself, he is against such propagander. Unfortunately if he is only one of the few that are agianst this type of crap from the board there isnt much he can do. Maybe someone should try and contact him on his personal thoughts. this video is one of the worst FN ones I  have seen yet.


by the way Gunns tell Neil I said hello

----------


## Big Gunns

> Big Gunns
>  Just because he is on the board I'd hope being a long time reptile owner himself, he is against such propagander. Unfortunately if he is only one of the few that are agianst this type of crap from the board there isnt much he can do. Maybe someone should try and contact him on his personal thoughts. this video is one of the worst FN ones I  have seen yet.
> 
> 
> by the way Gunns tell Neil I said hello


Do you think if Big Gunns was on this board something like this would ever be released? :Taz:  BG is sure he doesn't know all that's going on, but it's our duty to let him know so it doesn't happen again.

BG will tell Neil you said hello. :Wink:

----------


## Shawn

Gunns I agree but when majority rules sometimes we get screwed by the moronic majority. unfortunately most rather be a sheep in the herd rather than the shepard of the flock

----------


## realyblank2002

That video is absolutely and utterly annoying.  I can't believe people actually believe that crap.  It doesn't make me scream it makes me sick!  I bet those people never saw a single snake in the "wild".  I bet if they looked for a week in Florida's Everglades the never will.

----------


## sg1trogdor

I dont get it why are you posting a vid about wolves being shot in the herp broadcast forum??  ok well this was supposed to have Panthercz's post in it but it didn't appear.

----------


## sg1trogdor

> Notice how Comments are not allowed on their page!!!! Just goes to show you HOW AFRAID they are of the masses who will be there to PROVE THEM WRONG.


Idiots are never wrong though.  You can prove all you want to them but it never sinks in.

----------

_icygirl_ (11-01-2009)

----------


## Big Gunns

> Gunns I agree but when majority rules sometimes we get screwed by the moronic majority. unfortunately most rather be a sheep in the herd rather than the shepard of the flock


We all know that Big Gunns will never be a "sheep". Hopefully in the near future(when BG's top secret mission is revealed) Big Gunns may be able to help with this national problem we have. :Taz:

----------


## Dragoon

I hate that they lump the asian carp and invasives with responsible pet owners.  Asian carp were brought in as a water cleaning experiment for fish farms that escaped, european starlings as crop pest control, and many others due to the international use of air planes or boats.  If they want to fix the problem leave law abiding pet owners alone and deal with the total lack of international shipping controls that bring in pests that stow aboard rather than by REGULATED IMPORTATION!  Haven't these people ever heard of customs, import manifestos, or anything?

----------


## papaK

> We all know that Big Gunns will never be a "sheep". Hopefully in the near future(when BG's top secret mission is revealed) Big Gunns may be able to help with this national problem we have.


BG when are you revealing your "top secret mission"?  You making something for youtube?  Should be good. :Good Job:

----------


## Big Gunns

> BG when are you revealing your "top secret mission"?  You making something for youtube?  Should be good.


Big Gunns is running for President. :Very Happy:

----------


## papaK

> Big Gunns is running for President.


At least we'd know this legislation would be put to an end!

----------


## Big Gunns

> At least we'd know this legislation would be put to an end!



Yep....and Big Gunns would make a new law also.  People that did not bow before Big Gunns would be given 90 days hard labor.....2 years for a second offense. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------

_sg1trogdor_ (11-05-2009)

----------


## TheCourtneys

I missed alot on the video seein as I dont have sound.. But I pretty much get the point of it.. Kinda like the pitbull videos that only show the poor abused pitbulls that have no trust and none of the pitbulls that are loving family pets.. Its is extremely ridiculous but expected 95% of the human race is so ignorant they would rather get rid of what scares them instead of learn about them... I think pitbulls and snakes have the same rep. The only time you see them in headlines or on the news is when they are attacking, never when they are saving lives or being great family pets.

----------


## HypoPita

Wow...I was completely unaware that the narrator from "Reefer Madness" was still alive....

----------


## BabysMomma

Defenders of Wildlife...I have mixed feelings towards them. 

On the one hand, they do a lot of great work for protecting endangered species, that's why Jeff Corwin is on the board.

On the other hand, you sometimes get stuff like this.

At least they're nowhere near as wacky as PeTA or HSUS.

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

> Do you think if Big Gunns was on this board something like this would ever be released? BG is sure he doesn't know all that's going on, but it's our duty to let him know so it doesn't happen again.
> 
> BG will tell Neil you said hello.


Jeff Corwin once made the statement on an episode where he was removing a boa constrictor from a house that people should not own these animals. He's not on our side. It was at that moment that I stopped watching his shows.

----------


## ER12

Brian-

If I remember correctly, Defenders of Wildlife (DOW) were authors and supporters of HR669 and compiled their "Broken Screens" anti reptile, anti exotic animal report as a means of pushing HR669. DOW is obviously not on our side...

----------

